

Ask HN: What if existence is a PLL? - existentialone

Has anyone ever pondered the idea of living the same life over and over in different ways?  I am more or less convinced that this is the nature of human existence.
======
lutusp
> What if existence is a PLL?

A what? A phase locked loop? That's just a very reliable way to lock one
oscillator to another, it's not a method to produce repetition. More here:
[http://arachnoid.com/phase_locked_loop/](http://arachnoid.com/phase_locked_loop/)

> Has anyone ever pondered the idea of living the same life over and over in
> different ways?

No, but nature has -- she calls it evolution by natural selection.

